# Sequatchie Valley Century on Oct.6 2007



## BCR#1 (Jul 29, 2007)

How many of you are planning to ride this? Since I'm a newbie roadie, I'm only going on the 25 mile ride.

Bill


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

Probably will do it again this year. Course is fun. Hopefully the oppressive heat will be out of here by then.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

*Let's bring this one back up. . . Who's riding?*

Just wondering who will be riding so I figured I would bring this thread back up to the top. 

And if any of you are thinking about riding, but not sure if it's worth the trip. . . This is a great ride! The Sequatchie Valley is scenic and the riding in the area is varied, from easy to very challenging. 

The 25 mile option has some small hills, but nothing too tough. The 62 mile ride has a few more rollers and is a nice ride. The 100 mile ride has a stout little climb at about 50 miles in plus some good rollers. They don't mention it but the 100 mile course has around 4500 ft total elevation gain. 

So, who's in?

Oh, here's the profile for the 100:


----------



## B-Fun (Nov 15, 2005)

Didn't even know that this ride was going on. Looks like it would be a good time. I'm definitely going to have to give it some thought. Thanks for posting about it.


----------



## BCR#1 (Jul 29, 2007)

Well, I rode the metric instead of the 25 and now I'm beat. This was my first one and I'll do it again next year. My riding time was 4:05.20 and my average speed was 14.9

Not too shabby for an old man who only started riding road bikes on August 24th of this year.

Bill


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

Hey Bill, way to go on the ride! Each year there are a large number of folks surprised by how nice this ride is. The 25 and metric, while not too tough, are challenging, with enough rollers during the first half to worry folks that have not ridden much. 

Just curious. . . did you used to own a few farms in Dunlap? I was talking to a guy before the ride and he had also only recently started riding and was undecided as to do the 25 or the 62.


----------



## BCR#1 (Jul 29, 2007)

Thanks deadlegs. Both my feet were dead numb with around 5 miles to go but I stuck it out.
I never have owned any farms, lived in Chattown all my life.

Bill


----------

